# Saw Something on the Bay



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone seen an AFX Corvette Funnycar in Red and Black? Here's a link to the auction. Never seen one in red, it looks genuine. Only know of Yellow-Black/Orange-Purple and Red-White-Blue.

-Paul

Ebay Auction Link


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

not in Bob's book
(I thought it was a Sabertooth Tyco at 1st glance)


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

looks too long for afx 4 gear?? no idea.

Wes


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I dont think there is an AFX Corvette FC in that color, but looking at the other cars two have been painted, My guess the corvette is painted also. just in case you may want to contact the seller to see if it is painted or have them take a pic of the bottom (inside) of the body.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I think the lighting in his pics are the reason for the odd color


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not to be a turd, but I'm gonna perpetuate the mystery in my own mind. 

The contrast between orange AFX Daytona...and the blue T-jet Daytona are correct. The yellow Supermod and Tyco Vickys also appear correct; so you have 3 distinct colors all on the same side of the rainbow when you toss the red into the mix. The graduation from red to yellow is normal. The blend of red and yellow would be orange and it looks right. 

The blue Cobra Daytona is your control color from the other side of the rainbow, and while it is a hair underlighted it's close enough for hand grenades. Additionally, the tonal difference between the yellow Super Mod and the Vickys seems about normal.

We're a hair under lit, but everything looks right ....'cept the historical argument on the red.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I agree with the others but for a different reason.

IMHO, the car appears to be the original AFX Orange/Purple w/ the purple having been painted black. It also appears the driver has been painted black, but should be chrome plated and the engine has been removed to....paint the area black!?!

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

agree with Bill regarding colors of other cars in picture. agree with SCJ in that driver should be chrome and engine is missing. could be that someone tried to dye the car or maybe over coated the whole thing with candy red. the crispness of the original tampo despite the color difference leads me to think we are still seeing the original through a filter of sorts. of course, if someone had the painting skills of hilltop, that is out the window! LOL


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Paul - saw that too and was bidding on the lot but was about $25 short. I had assumed it was painted or a bad pic. I was going for the Super Modified, Vicky's and the blue Ferrari GTO. I should have bid more but not sure I would have gone to $75+ without more info.

Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

d'oh!

yeah it's a Berlinetta...sheesh...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

For all you guys out there that are wondering about the black driver in that FC Vette. I have had a couple of them with black drivers. They also appeared to be from the factory, or maybe an REH assemblage of sorts. Don't really know for sure............... JMHOFO!!! pig


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I think I figured it out. After pulling the images off eBay, I ran them through Photoshop, expanded the resolution to 1500 dpi so when I zoomed in on the "Red Vette FC" I found the incriminating evidence. It appears it was originally a yellow-black version that was masked (black parts) and painted red. If you look close at the left front wheel well you can see yellow on the inside lip around the radius of the well. So much for find a "new" color combo. "sigh".

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aw shucks!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

pshoe64 said:


> I think I figured it out. After pulling the images off eBay, I ran them through Photoshop, expanded the resolution to 1500 dpi so when I zoomed in on the "Red Vette FC" I found the incriminating evidence. It appears it was originally a yellow-black version that was masked (black parts) and painted red. If you look close at the left front wheel well you can see yellow on the inside lip around the radius of the well. So much for find a "new" color combo. "sigh".
> 
> -Paul


Ok, that's some impressive forensics. Reminds me of these guys:






:tongue:

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

HT CSI, now that is funny!

Too bad about the color combo, 

Boosted


----------

